# Serious A6 customizing



## V8DERSIX (Jul 1, 2002)

My shop's A6 "AXIS AUDIOMOTIVE # 1-914-665-4122"
















































































































I'll post new pics of the interior when it's all done and the car is finished...


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Serious A6 customizing (V8DERSIX)*

Wow, looks really impresive allready!!!!!


----------



## Orjan (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Serious A6 customizing (MartijnGizmo)*

This is going to be one heck of an Audi!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V8DERSIX (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Serious A6 customizing (Orjan)*

Thanks for the comments guy's I post again soon


----------

